# KegLand Stock?



## Cian Doyle (29/10/21)

What is happening at KL no regulators no kegs every thing I am browsing with an interest in is out of stock! What is going on?


----------



## Half-baked (29/10/21)

Supply chains are pretty rooted at the moment.
And if this lockdown was anything like the last, lots of either new brewers or brewers moving from extract to all grain. 
E.g. You used to always be able to get a second hand corny keg off gumtree, and were $50, now they’re like hen’s teeth and often going for $80


----------



## jgriffin (29/10/21)

I get supply issues, but this “keep checking the website and first in best dressed” is stupid. I want to build a kegerator which means I need to buy about 29 different things all with different ETA’s for resupply. So it looks like I would be up for multiple shipments (and cost) rather than them taking my money and shipping them all at once.


----------



## Grok (29/10/21)

Time to improvise in that time honoured Aussie tradition of DIY! 
That's what the early pioneers had to do, maybe it's a lost art now?


----------



## jgriffin (30/10/21)

Yeah but I don't want another gumtree-fridge home made kegerator. I want something nice and shiny. And kegland are out of basically everything - taps, fonts, regulators, fridges, kegs.


----------



## Ballaratguy (30/10/21)

jgriffin said:


> I get supply issues, but this “keep checking the website and first in best dressed” is stupid. I want to build a kegerator which means I need to buy about 29 different things all with different ETA’s for resupply. So it looks like I would be up for multiple shipments (and cost) rather than them taking my money and shipping them all at once.


There is another large supplier of brewing equipment in Springvale. Have you tried them?
They don’t seem to have as many supply issues


----------



## Ronotron (31/10/21)

Me too.
There are three or four items I need, and everyone of them has the available date pushed back each time. Being in Sydney, I don’t want to do an order and pay for postage for each item, but seems like that may have to be the case.
It seems to be a very odd way to run a business in a niche market.


----------



## KegLand-com-au (3/11/21)

Half-baked said:


> Supply chains are pretty rooted at the moment.
> And if this lockdown was anything like the last, lots of either new brewers or brewers moving from extract to all grain.
> E.g. You used to always be able to get a second hand corny keg off gumtree, and were $50, now they’re like hen’s teeth and often going for $80



Yeah second hand kegs are really hard to get. For 10 years everyone said that the supply of second hand kegs was running out but now it actually has.


----------



## KegLand-com-au (3/11/21)

caiocezart said:


> I notice Kegerator series x was meant to have stock today and it got pushed back to end of November now.
> 
> What about the current KK kegerators? Are that the same?



Yes sorry about that. The Series X model is unique to KegLand.

The older Series 4 model is sold by other customers other than KegLand but the Series X was designed by KegLand. We have been having a lot of shipping issues and issues with availablibily of raw materials.


----------



## KegLand-com-au (3/11/21)

caiocezart said:


> Yeah I saw that got interested but can’t find any info on how the both units differ (not even the comparison thread)



The main difference with the Series 4 kegerator and the Series X Kegerator is:

1. The Series X has more space inside and can fit an extra 19L keg
2. The Series X has larger evaporator, radiators/condeser, better air movement and these factors result in a fridge that is more electrically efficient and will save you more than 10% on your power bill. The small difference in price between the Series X and Series 4 means the Seriex X will pay itself off in power savings fairly quickly.
3. The Series X can cool faster and for the same reason it's more energy efficient means that it can cool faster.
4. The Series X is also mower powerful and able to cool in even hotter ambient conditions.


----------



## KegLand-com-au (3/11/21)

Ronotron said:


> Some of the items are KL only so I don’t have much of a choice.
> I don’t understand the big product launch with associated YouTube video, only to then find out the product is 3-6 months away from availability???
> The other problem is there choice not to hold sufficient stock at hand for many items and just hold a small volumes or only order in enough stock to cover current orders… If there was a larger market with other companies willing to enter , KL‘s business model would see them out of business quick smart.



It's not that we do not order or hold sufficient stock. We have already got many of the RAPT Fermentation Chambers, Regulators, Series X Fridges on order. The issues are that we simply cannot manufacture these products fast enough. Some of the constraints right now are:

1. Power Cuts in China - Causing factory closures. Some factories are closed for 3 or 4 days per week.
2. Raw Material Issues and price increases - This is especially an issue for metal parts like cast regulators or prodominantly metalic parts.
3. Availability of Semiconductors - Some of our new products in particular the RAPT internet connected procuts have suffered from no availability of semiconductors. This issue is slowly improving and by next year I think this should be resolved.
4. Shipping Issues - The availity of containers has been a massive issue for everyone shipping product from China. Many of ourcontainers have been bumped and often we have stock sitting at the port for weeks in China before we can get it on a boat.

I wish the problem was as simple as just ordering more stock but many of the issues have been due to factors that we have had not much control of. I will also say we have quite a high demand for our products and the sales for us have gone up by 50% per annum year to year so this very high demand has compounded the issue a little also.


----------



## malt and barley blues (3/11/21)

caiocezart said:


> Yeah I saw that got interested but can’t find any info on how the both units differ (not even the comparison thread)


Word on the street (well Smith Road actually) is there is a 6 keg unit on its way. But keep it to yourself.


----------



## KegLand-com-au (3/11/21)

malt and barley blues said:


> Word on the street (well Smith Road actually) is there is a 6 keg unit on its way. But keep it to yourself.



If you need a 6 keg unit then we do already have the Series X Plus that will take 6 kegs fine.


----------



## jgriffin (3/11/21)

KegLand-com-au said:


> If you need a 6 keg unit then we do already have the Series X Plus that will take 6 kegs fine.



which I wanted to order but then no fonts and other required parts and it all ended up too hard. I was willing to give you my cash for everything and wait for it to be shipped as one unit. But that wasn’t an option. I didn’t want to have to play whack-a-mole with product availability on your website for the next two months to build the kegerator and pay multiple shipping fees.


----------



## duncbrewer (4/11/21)

2. The Series X has larger evaporator, radiators/*condeser*, better air movement and these factors result in a fridge that is more electrically efficient and will save you more than 10% on your power bill. The small difference in price between the Series X and Series 4 means the Seriex X will pay itself off in power savings fairly quickly.


Maybe the secret is the condenser.

A kilowatt hour of electricity is pretty cheap about 10c here ( less gst) , so to save 10 dollars of extra cost it would need to be using 100 kWh less per year.
Seems that the series X base model is 115 dollars more than the series 4 base model.
There's no mention of the average kWh per annum for the keg fridges ( fridges and freezers in stores have this on a sticker) . Our chest freezer 2 star is 366 kWh per year, so if ten percent more efficient would use 36 kWh less per year.
So with those approximations you'd save 3.6 dollars a year ( that's 1c per day )and hence would take 31 years to "pay itself off in power savings " if electricity prices were stable.

Not winning the argument for me. For a business 3 years would be a payback timeframe, hence this would need to be saving 360kWh a year, but consequently using about 10 times that electricity per annum.
We use about 360 kWh a month total, that's with a chest freezer, 8 keg display fridge, part time ferment fridge and large kitchen fridge freezer and our other electric use for cooking, tv lights etc.

I don't see that the claims are in the ball park.


----------



## Half-baked (4/11/21)

@duncbrewer , who are you getting your electricity from?

I’m paying way more…


https://www.agl.com.au/content/dam/digital/agl/documents/terms-and-conditions/energy/rates-and-contracts/standard-retail-contracts/nsw/agl-nsw-elec-my-pcp-website-pricing-20210701.pdf


----------



## JDW81 (4/11/21)

Cian Doyle said:


> What is happening at KL no regulators no kegs every thing I am browsing with an interest in is out of stock! What is going on?



There are a multitude of other brewing suppliers in this country, who not try some of the others?

Here's a few to consider.

Craft Brewer (QLD - Brisvegas)
Cheekypeak (Vic - Wodonga)
iBrew (not sure where they are)
Grain and Grape (Vic - Melbourne)

Might be a bit more expensive for some things, but at least you know you're $$$ are supporting small, Australian businesses.

JD


----------



## plugmeister (4/11/21)

My LBS North of Brisbane usually has KL products in stock at similarish prices when you factor in shipping. Pretty sure they have Series X Kegerators too (at least there was one on the floor when I visited on Tuesday).


----------



## JDW81 (5/11/21)

BrewLizard said:


> Gold Coast. They have quite a reputation on here.


Didn't realise that (I don't frequent this site as often as I used to, for a whole host of reasons).

I've had mates get stuff from there without issue in the past, so based on that presumed they were somewhat reputable.

JD


----------



## KegLand-com-au (5/11/21)

Grmblz said:


> According to your website, no you do not! Series X Plus - Kegerator Base Fridge with Regulator
> So, what's it to be? Either you are lying or your website is out of date, either way your post is misleading and designed to do a competitor out of a potential sale.
> Not good guys, maybe you should do a deal with the French, they're getting used to dealing with deceitful partners.
> Apparently (your website) the fridges will be arriving tomorrow 5/11/21, given your recent activities regards pushing back "availability" dates it will be quite the feat if you do actually have something to sell tomorrow, I for one will check, and be more than happy to apologise for my cynicism should you actually have them.
> ...



I am not quite sure I understand what you mean? Why am I lying? Can you please help me understand your issue?


----------



## dibbz (5/11/21)

They were in stock since 2 hours ago.

Source - I have a bot alerting for stock, a friend was also chasing one.


----------



## KegLand-com-au (5/11/21)

Grmblz said:


> #27 "If you need a 6 keg unit then we do already have the Series X Plus that will take 6 kegs fine"
> You are stating that you have a 6 keg series X, when in fact you do not, according to your website Series X Plus - Kegerator Base Fridge with Regulator they are out of stock, it states available 11th Nov, email when back in stock.
> No great surprise that here we are on 11th Nov and they still show as out of stock, so my "issue" in this case is your sales spiel about a product that you don't even have. my previous "issue" #29 is your apparent belief that we on this forum are stupid enough to be taken in by your hogwash. If you want to make outlandish claims then you better be willing and able to back them up with some hard facts.
> There are some on this forum that think Kegland is a protected species, I'm not one of them, keep your sales gibberish for your own thread.
> If you need further help understanding my "issue" please PM me, filling the forum with comment like this is not helping anybody.



I must say I did not check the stock level prior to this comment but I also did not expect to be taken literally as we have stock right now. The Series X Plus comes in and out of stock as containers arrive. If I look back into the last few containers we had containers arrive:

11th September - Sold out in a few hours
28th September - sold out in 1 day
6th October - Sold out in 1 day
22nd October - Sold out in 1 day
5th November - We have a container that landed only hrs ago but this will porbably sell out by tomorrow or shortly after.

NOTE: I think the website said available from 11th November. This was our best estimate and we have put a few days buffer onto most shipment dates as many containers at the moment have been delayed in port, or through customs, or just cannot get into port and are waiting on the water for an available slot at port. In this particular instance the Series X Plus did not have much delay and is in stock now. We did not know about it being released until this morning.

So,yes it's fair to say that we are do not have sufficient stock. This product is also getting sent to Europe, America, Phillipines, South America and many other countries but we simply cannot get enough stock manufactured to satisfy the demand for this product and even with multiple containers a month we cannot keep up.

If you feel that I have I am being "deceptive" or talking "hogwash" all I can say is I am sorry that what I have said is perceived this way. Hopefully if you miss out one shipment then all you have to do is wait a couple weeks and we will have more stock arrive.

We have also experienced similar issues with other suppliers to us too. For instance we ordered a whole container of Ooni Pizza Ovens and these have been delayed several times and by the time they arrive in December we will have waited almost 4 months.


----------



## Tony121 (5/11/21)

I am not sure if some of you guys on this thread really understand how fucked up shipping is at the moment. There is now way to give an accurate date of arrival as it is so unpredictable.

I am no KL supporter nor detractor (though for transparency I have purchased from them and will again along with many other suppliers), however deal with importing and must admit the nitpicking over estimated dates is frustrating as ****. Yeah it’s annoying when a date for a particular product gets pushed back but KL don’t have any control over it.

In saying that, some sort of preordering needs to be established as I agree that it is frustrating when waiting for a combination of items, only to have an in stock item go out of stock when the out of stock item comes in.


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (5/11/21)

Tony121 said:


> I am not sure if some of you guys on this thread really understand how fucked up shipping is at the moment. There is now way to give an accurate date of arrival as it is so unpredictable.
> 
> I am no KL supporter nor detractor (though for transparency I have purchased from them and will again along with many other suppliers), however deal with importing and must admit the nitpicking over estimated dates is frustrating as ****. Yeah it’s annoying when a date for a particular product gets pushed back but KL don’t have any control over it.
> 
> In saying that, some sort of preordering needs to be established as I agree that it is frustrating when waiting for a combination of items, only to have an in stock item go out of stock when the out of stock item comes in.


Totally agree with the pre ordering. I don't see how it's so hard to have an item paid for sitting where it would normally reside awaiting other items to arrive so it can all be shipped at once. Obviously within reason in relation to the items being back in stock.


----------



## Tony121 (5/11/21)

wide eyed and legless said:


> If you look at the history of the KL 'stock' even before COVID and before Scomo pissed off the Chinese, the same thing was going on. Stock was coming in and if you blinked you missed it gone on for an age. Running a business is about giving thought to the stock needed. It's fine saying the growth in turnover is 50% per annum, but a business doesn't run on turnover. Start a price war and everyone loses, not just the gross margin of the whole saler. Small retailers, how are they supposed to survive competing with a wholesaler who has slashed prices to not much more than their retailers are buying them for.


Point has been missed. WEAL you are very good at turning around a discussion to push your agenda. I think your pent up anger may be best served by being channeled into your brewing, maybe then your posts on this forum would be worth reading.

No further comment from me.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (5/11/21)

Tee hee.... glad i handed in my moderator badge. 
Note i can sit back, get the pop corn out and watch this unfold.


----------



## peteru (6/11/21)

This thread is one example of the type of thing that is killing this forum. I don't know about other people, but I (used to) come here to be a better brewer. To learn things, to explore new ideas & options and to help others when I can. These days the signal-to-noise ratio on this forum is not very good.

The constant tirades against Kegland are off-putting. The relentless criticism seems to come at every opportunity and is frequently phrased using antagonising language. I think this forum would be a nicer place if the conversation took a more constructive approach.


----------



## Reg Holt (6/11/21)

peteru said:


> This thread is one example of the type of thing that is killing this forum. I don't know about other people, but I (used to) come here to be a better brewer. To learn things, to explore new ideas & options and to help others when I can. These days the signal-to-noise ratio on this forum is not very good.
> 
> The constant tirades against Kegland are off-putting. The relentless criticism seems to come at every opportunity and is frequently phrased using antagonising language. I think this forum would be a nicer place if the conversation took a more constructive approach.


Whatever you do don't go on the Face book page, this is nothing compared to there, and yet the forums are thriving, not like this one. Or take the other site which isn't to be mentioned that is quieter than here. So the theory that a bit of (deserved) criticism doesn't drive people away.


----------



## Half-baked (6/11/21)

Facebook’s business model is to find out what gets each person fired up, then feed it to them. 

This is a brewing forum. Maybe a small number of people get worked up about the kl vs kk wars, but that’s really off putting to the rest of us. 

The thing this place has going for it is it’s long catalog of informative threads and a small number of very knowledgeable brewers who persist despite the crap. 

But if you’re new to brewing and were casually browsing this site, the sort of crap on this thread would put you off for life.


----------



## Cian Doyle (6/11/21)

Half-baked said:


> Facebook’s business model is to find out what gets each person fired up, then feed it to them.
> 
> This is a brewing forum. Maybe a small number of people get worked up about the kl vs kk wars, but that’s really off putting to the rest of us.
> 
> ...


I was just looking at the views that the thread has attracted and I think a lot of people would disagree. 2,000 that is well over the usual. On a forum there are options to which threads are viewed, the options are it is up to you. I am of the conclusion that a robust discussion is what the forum needs.


----------



## Liambeer (6/11/21)

plugmeister said:


> My LBS North of Brisbane usually has KL products in stock at similarish prices when you factor in shipping. Pretty sure they have Series X Kegerators too (at least there was one on the floor when I visited on Tuesday).


 What shop please mate. I’m chasing one


----------



## Liambeer (6/11/21)

Grmblz said:


> Not really, I just have a problem with bs, and using early adopters as beta testers is bs.
> New brewers might actually benefit from criticism levelled at suppliers, they can read both sides of the argument and make their own minds up, whereas looking at a suppliers thread is more like joining a fan club.
> 
> #41 "If you need further help understanding my "issue" please PM me, filling the forum with comment like this is not helping anybody"
> You can't say I didn't try.


They look in stock to me?? What’s your gripe?


----------



## Liambeer (6/11/21)

Tony121 said:


> I am not sure if some of you guys on this thread really understand how fucked up shipping is at the moment. There is now way to give an accurate date of arrival as it is so unpredictable.
> 
> I am no KL supporter nor detractor (though for transparency I have purchased from them and will again along with many other suppliers), however deal with importing and must admit the nitpicking over estimated dates is frustrating as ****. Yeah it’s annoying when a date for a particular product gets pushed back but KL don’t have any control over it.
> 
> In saying that, some sort of preordering needs to be established as I agree that it is frustrating when waiting for a combination of items, only to have an in stock item go out of stock when the out of stock item comes in.


Agree tony, unless you’re in the game you wouldn’t believe it. I import food and we had a container due on 5/11. I asked for an update on 2/11 to plan the unload and it has been delayed until early December. One container a few weeks ago was due in to port on a Saturday and into me on Tuesday, on Monday I was told the ship diverted to noumea and I’ll see it in 3 weeks. Problem is getting empty containers, then getting a space on a boat. It’s also gone up in price threefold for many routes


----------



## malt and barley blues (6/11/21)

Liambeer said:


> They look in stock to me?? What’s your gripe?


Where are you looking?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (6/11/21)

Cian Doyle said:


> I was just looking at the views that the thread has attracted and I think a lot of people would disagree. 2,000 that is well over the usual. On a forum there are options to which threads are viewed, the options are it is up to you. I am of the conclusion that a robust discussion is what the forum needs.
> View attachment 121437



I don't think it's necessarily a sign forum members want this type of "robust discussion" but possibly a bit more akin to people slowing down to stickybeak at a car crash.


----------



## fdsaasdf (6/11/21)

Cian Doyle said:


> I was just looking at the views that the thread has attracted and I think a lot of people would disagree. 2,000 that is well over the usual. On a forum there are options to which threads are viewed, the options are it is up to you. I am of the conclusion that a robust discussion is what the forum needs.


Robust discussion is a laughable angle to push, especially with your posting history. 

Most people are probably baited into the thread by the title suggesting there might be stock of the desirable products KL advertise that are often difficult to purchase due to pandemic / supply chain / trade / UFO issues etc. 

It's no surprise that this forum is dead, the surprising thing for me is that sponsors continue to pay for sponsorship. This forum is effectively unmoderated and is a shadow of what it once was. I keep an occasional tab on it for precisely one reason - to see what new products might be coming to market from forum sponsors - but the vibe here is absolutely trash.

I don't have any horses in any races and both KK and KL have provided me with good and bad experiences over the years. It is obvious that there are half a dozen or so anti-KL posters in this place that wheel out the predictable propaganda whenever they get a chance. Now that lockdowns have lifted one might have thought they might have something better to do than bury the slither of a reputation that AHB still has - alas this isn't the case.

Thankfully some of us who've been around for a while have made sure the recipes, wikis and how-tos of note will survive after this place is gone.

RIP AHB.


----------



## Reg Holt (7/11/21)

fdsaasdf said:


> It's no surprise that this forum is dead, the surprising thing for me is that sponsors continue to pay for sponsorship. This forum is effectively unmoderated and is a shadow of what it once was. I keep an occasional tab on it for precisely one reason - to see what new products might be coming to market from forum sponsors - but the vibe here is absolutely trash.


If you want to see a dead forum then take a look at the other Australian forum, started off with 300 members within 24 hour period now lucky to hit 50 members /24 hours, in decline more than here. When moderators here used that as a model (the moderators on here are active on the other forum and founder members) then it is hardly surprising it sends this forum into a nose dive.
It is hardly surprising there are differences of opinion, that is how life works, eliminating everything that a moderator doesn't agree with just won't work.
I am on other forums with a lot more lively debates about everything and they are thriving.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (7/11/21)

Reg Holt said:


> (the moderators on here are active on the other forum and founder members)



Moderator.. singular, I'm not one anymore. That only leaves philrob.

Pretty sure my main activity over there is in relation to the vic case swap and one other humorous/ fun threads about "controversial opinions". 

If you were referring to me as one of those moderators.... wrong in two counts. Not a moderator, and hardly active over there. 

But i still love you Reg.


----------



## philrob (7/11/21)

I am the sole moderator on here now.
I am not one on the other forum, and although joined there, and visit from time to time, you won't recognise me.

This thread has been allowed to continue but has taken some major detours.
I believe enough has been aired to allow everyone to have their say who wanted to have a say.
As such, I've deleted many of the posts on here which I consider to not really contribute anything of value. 

If you want to start a beef, start a new thread in the Off Topic area, but be aware of libel laws. If I consider it is skating on thin ice, I'll delete it. And yes, I have had legal training, so I have a fair idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/11/21)

philrob said:


> I am the sole moderator on here now.
> I am not one on the other forum, and although joined there, and visit from time to time, you won't recognise me.
> 
> This thread has been allowed to continue but has taken some major detours.
> ...


Then why did you not move the thread to off topic. I see what has been deleted are the replies to posts which have been left up!


----------



## terminal2k (7/11/21)

wow, after witnessing how this thread evolved, I can see why this place is dead. also, the way this has been moderated has had more of an impact on me ever doing business with kegland than the posts that were removed.


----------



## philrob (7/11/21)

OK, I'll close the thread.


----------

